# Language



## The Legend (Sep 30, 2015)

Just moved to Portugal and want to learn the language does anyone have any thoughts on how this can be done , we live in Mosqueira so any where close by would be good


----------



## Bob1961 (May 9, 2015)

Hello Legend,

One good way is to hire a tutor. Many are school teachers, who tutor in their spare time. You can hire them to come to you, or you go to them. The rates are very reasonable (I think we paid 5 euros per hour) and with the individual attention, you progress very rapidly. Plus, you do "homework" between sessions, which helps to reinforce what you learned, and gives you the basis for the start of the next lesson. 

Ours we got by just asking for suggested names/numbers at our kids school, so you can try that also, even if you don't have kids in a school; I am sure they would not mind if you stopped by and asked. I imagine you can also find them through classified ads, bulletin boards, etc. though I have not looked for them there. 

Good luck!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

At this time of year any CAMARAS start offering beginner lessons in Portuguese. Personal I find one to one tutouring helps immensly. Or maybe even a VERY small group


----------



## The Legend (Sep 30, 2015)

Thank you , great idea the wife and I will try and let you know how we get on ,thanks again


----------

